# MINI truck models



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

jus started on this build yesturday... they dont make an ex. cab s-10 so i took 2 and made one... still in the works but should look sick when finshed ..any one else feel free to add pics of ur own mini truck models ... or just let me kno wat u think... thanks Cam
* more pics to come later*


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

never mind !
:angry:


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 5 2008, 09:27 PM~10100095
> *never  mind !
> :angry:
> *


 mever mind wat?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Mar 5 2008, 09:35 PM~10100158
> *mever mind wat?
> *


he was gonna say wheres the pics but you beat him to it with them! haha! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I had quoted your frist post where your pics didn't show up ! I stated that i could help you set up your photobucket account to share your pics with us on LIL but right after i posted my comment you had your pics posted ! So i edited my post and left never mind ! Meaning ! You figured it out and didn't need my help !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

see! told you! :biggrin:


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 5 2008, 09:38 PM~10100196
> *I  had    quoted  your  frist  post    where  your  pics  didn't  show  up !  I  stated  that  i  could  help  you  set  up  your  photobucket  account  to  share  your  pics  with  us  on LIL    but  right  after  i  posted  my  comment  you  had  your    pics  posted  !    So  i  edited my  post    and  left  never mind  !  Meaning  !    You  figured  it  out  and  didn't  need  my  help  !
> *



haha thanks


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice job on the extended cab! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 5 2008, 10:40 PM~10100218
> *nice job on the extended cab!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 ! The job does look good !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres pics of my custom king cab ! Mine is a toyota but maybe it will give you some ideas ! 


















I made it a 3dr LOL!


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks... im workin on buildin a frame for it the frame in the pic is for a regular cab im also workin on.. but should start as soon as i finsih up the imperfections on the ex cab


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 5 2008, 09:44 PM~10100275
> *Heres  pics  of  my  custom  king  cab !  Mine  is  a  toyota  but    maybe it  will  give  you  some  ideas !
> 
> 
> ...


 man thats sick ... who makes that kit


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

It started out as this ! 










It comes with a very short bed box so i added the bed off this ! 










And heres a pic of another 4dr that i add just a regular bed to it ! Fixed the cab and then went nuts !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

^ Nice 4 door.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's a 4dr i just took and slammed !


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice keep the mini trucks commin


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

im diggin the frame work u have..looks good..


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

VERY SWEET TRUCKS BRO!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Are we posting mini trucks?

Mine arnt that great but....

Toyota...










































Chevy


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Truck's Homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Just a few of mine.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin: Sweet...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

You guys are crazy!!!! Mini truck means mini truck!! Just because your full sized chevy ford or dodge is slammed and 1/24 scale does not make it a mini truck.... :roflmao: But they do look great!!!!!!  
And just so I have a reason for posting aside from pokeing fun at some of you... Here is my Hilux everyone has seen 10,000 times over. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOW 10.001 times ! 


Why dont you shut the hell up and build a new truck !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I could say the same about the three or four trucks that you've built!!! We have seen more then 1,000,000 times aswell my friend..... :cheesy: Come out with something new yourself!!!! You washed up old hack!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 6 2008, 10:34 AM~10102755
> *You guys are crazy!!!! Mini truck means mini truck!! Just because your full sized chevy ford or dodge is slammed and 1/24 scale does not make it a mini truck....  :roflmao: But they do look great!!!!!!
> And just so I have a reason for posting aside from pokeing fun at some of you... Here is my Hilux everyone has seen 10,000 times over. :0
> 
> ...


Look in Mini Truckin. Do you see full size trucks in there? Yes you do. When you go to a car show and see full size trucks do there owners consider themselves to be a Mini Trucker yes they do. And they consider there truck a mini truck. Mini trucks are a lifestyle Not a certain truck. maybe to you up there in Canada. Live here and you will se different.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 6 2008, 08:44 AM~10102816
> *I could say the same about the three or four trucks that you've built!!! We have seen more then 1,000,000 times aswell my friend.....  :cheesy: Come out with something new yourself!!!! You washed up old hack!!!! :roflmao:
> *


Man your hurt full !!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 6 2008, 08:51 AM~10102855
> *Look in Mini Truckin.  Do you see full size trucks in there? Yes you do. When you go to a car show and see full size trucks do there owners consider themselves to be a Mini Trucker yes they do. And they consider there truck a mini truck. Mini trucks are a lifestyle Not a certain truck.  maybe to you up there in Canada. Live here and you will se different.
> *


Don't get all hurted man!!!! It's a point of veiw and everyone has them so take a breath and chillax a while G...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

[/quote]



this is gonna look bad ass!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 6 2008, 10:57 AM~10102905
> *Don't get all hurted man!!!! It's a point of veiw and everyone has them so take a breath and chillax a while G...
> *


I stated a fact, You stated your opinion. Don't state your opinion unless you have enough knowledge about what your talking about.

Is this up to your Mini Truck standards.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice trucks guys heres some i did
































and heres a few projects
























a shit load more are in my photobucket


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Is this up to your Mini Truck standards.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

^ Thanks


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 6 2008, 09:34 AM~10102755
> *You guys are crazy!!!! Mini truck means mini truck!! Just because your full sized chevy ford or dodge is slammed and 1/24 scale does not make it a mini truck....  :roflmao: But they do look great!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with project59
if memory serves me right ( I am old ) when minitruckin first started in the mid 70's it was the chevy luv , the ford courior, the datsun ( rust bucket) , the toyota
and that was about it. small trucks.
though I do love the big ones slammed they do look awesome.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

If your a Mini Trucker and enjoy building 1/1 trucks you would understand my point. I doesn't matter if it's full size, mid or small.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

FROM THE PAGES OF MINI TRUCKIN MAGAZINE-------------------------------------

So, what exactly is a minitrucker? Is it the guy who devotes every waking hour and penny working on his truck in the garage, but has to miss all of the shows because of it? Is it the guy who works hard at a "normal" job all week long, so he can enjoy a truck built the way he wanted by a shop on the weekend? Does it mean you have to wear a black shirt, chucks, and a backwards hat? Or is it the guy who goes to every single show, no matter how far away or how much it costs, so long as he gets there? Well, in my humble opinion, it's all of those and none of those at the same time. 




What I mean is that a minitrucker is not one particular way of life. It's actually not even vehicle specific, as it used to be; because many guys who own fullsize trucks or 'bagged cars are also considered minitruckers if that's where their passion lies. Each one of us enjoys our passion in our own unique way! That's why I love this scene so much, because if one month you spend all of your time in the garage working on your truck, the next month all of your time at shows near and far, and then the next month sitting at home relaxing and reading your MT mag, there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. We're free to enjoy as much or as little of the scene as we want. 


Some guys have to work on the weekends and can't catch every little cruise night or small show that they would like, but does that make them any less of a minitrucker? No, absolutely not. Some guys go to every single show, no matter how big or small, close or far away; but does that make them more hardcore? No, absolutely not. As long as your passion is enjoying minitrucks and all they have to offer, then we are all equal and no one person is better than another because they hit more shows, or build more trucks, or drag harder or longer.


This mentality is ignorant to the fact that we all have individual obstacles in our lives, whether it's family, finances, home, work, hobbies, or a million other reasons that may keep a person from working on their truck or going to every little show around. 


So, the next time someone tries to call you out by saying you're not hardcore, simply smile and say, "Maybe not, but I sure love my minitrucks!"


-Mike Alexander


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 6 2008, 04:41 AM~10102349
> *Are we posting mini trucks?
> 
> Mine arnt that great but....
> ...


man those are sick were u get the fuel cell, bags, and tank?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE!!!

All that stuff comes with the top truck. Its a toyota Hilux! Very cool kits, but they lack detail...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 6 2008, 09:10 AM~10102966
> *I stated a fact, You stated your opinion.  Don't state your opinion unless you have enough knowledge about what your talking about.
> 
> Is this up to your Mini Truck standards.
> ...


Listen you fucking dick!!!!! Yeah I stated an opinion and for your information I took a look threw a mini truck mag this morning at my local 7-11 and did not see one full size truck!!!! 

If you looking for a good fight you found one retard... 
It's comon knowlegde that a mini truck in most cases is a smaller pick-up!! To actually think I complimented you on your builds apauls me!!! 
Why don't you read the fucking post before you shoot off at the keys air head.... I stated an opinion of mine and gave you props anyways so the next time you open your mouth wait until I rattle my zipper....  :uh:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^

I totally agree with project! Mini trucks are Smaller trucks like S-10s, Older nissan 2x4s, older mazda pickups and nissans, Mabey rangers also


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

toyotas sorry i said nissans 2 times :twak:


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 6 2008, 02:29 PM~10105989
> *THANKS HOMIE!!!
> 
> All that stuff comes with the top truck. Its a toyota Hilux! Very cool kits, but they lack detail...
> *


Man ive seen the kit but i didnt get a chance to get it im goin to for sure try and get my hands on it now... ive heard they dont have much detail though exspecially for the price... but i can use the parts... thanks Cam


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

No problem bro. There awsome kits but you need to throw in a supra motor like Projects!


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 6 2008, 05:19 PM~10107328
> *No problem bro. There awsome kits but you need to throw in a supra motor like Projects!
> *


yea thats exsactly wat i was thinkin... im thinkin bout buy that kit and the lift 4 runner and slammin the 4 runner...but all depends on if i can find them...thanks again


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

mini trucks are 1/4 ton..... :biggrin: 

some nice lookin builds tho


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

here is my mini trucks..hope you like.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah ill agree with project as well, a mini truck is simply that... MINI. Hell i have a full size bagged & layin frame and i dont consider it NOWHERE a mini...its called a sport truck in definition.

supra-induced

































my 1:1 sport truck build


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres my one and only mini truck


















rims for it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh yeah i forgot one
D-50, shaved, unibodied, body dropped, molded in fender flares, wing & hood scoop, suicide doors & hood


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS TRUCKS


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 6 2008, 08:41 PM~10107871
> *oh yeah i forgot one
> D-50, shaved, unibodied, body dropped, molded in fender flares, wing & hood scoop, suicide doors & hood
> 
> ...


sweet. dont care for the scoop n spoiler to much but i like the rest. i was gonna put the flares on mine but they fit perfect on my van so im gonna use em on there :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 6 2008, 06:31 PM~10107792
> *yeah ill agree with project as well, a mini truck is simply that... MINI.  Hell i have a full size bagged & layin frame and i dont consider it NOWHERE a mini...its called a sport truck in definition.
> 
> supra-induced
> ...


dude thats sick ...howd u do the lic plate box in the tailgate... i got a99 s10 layin frame so thats why i buildin the extended cab s10 to look exactly like my real one... i just want to figure out a way to put a box in like my real truck with out ruining the tail gate.. nice work thanks Cam


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the wing came from the A-team van, the scoop had to go on for clearance of the 350 chevy..which the scoops from a 64 ford thunderbolt turned around, i also opened the holes & added screens to it for a real look. Truck is still a w.i.p. and the color has been changed.

heres a few more pics: paint is sapphire to UV flip flop...same as the bike im building under Dynasty.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 6 2008, 09:08 PM~10108109
> *the wing came from the A-team van, the scoop had to go on for clearance of the 350 chevy..which the scoops from a 64 ford thunderbolt turned around, i also opened the holes & added screens to it for a real look.  Truck is still a w.i.p. and the color has been changed.
> *


BOOOOO!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

first with the license plate is i cut out a license plate from the stickers, stuck it on their briefly enuf to use it as a stencil ( draw around it to get the size ya want), then cut it with a dremel & used an xacto to get it precise. With that done i took a piece of styrene to the inside of the tailgate making a new skin for the tailgate itself and superglued it in and i was done.

heres a few i did the same thing to:
































did it to the front of a truck as well








cut one into the window








72 chevy








f-150









thats the way i do all of mine...maybe that'll help a lil bit

i also built the black ext cab like my 1:1, by cutting one up to get the ext cab...pretty easy to do :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 6 2008, 07:19 PM~10108223
> *first with the license plate is i cut out a license plate from the stickers, stuck it on their briefly enuf to use it as a stencil ( draw around it to get the size ya want), then cut it with a dremel & used an xacto to get it precise.  With that done i took a piece of styrene to the inside of the tailgate making a new skin for the tailgate itself and superglued it in and i was done.
> 
> heres a few  i did the same thing to:
> ...


yea its real easy but i enjoyed doin it ...ur stuff looks real good man and thanks on the tip im gonna try that...that civic is sickkkkk


----------



## TXMADE (Aug 25, 2006)

heres one iam working on


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

this is my type of topic


----------



## droppedlowburban (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 6 2008, 08:08 PM~10107245
> *Listen you fucking dick!!!!! Yeah I stated an opinion and for your information I took a look threw a mini truck mag this morning at my local 7-11 and did not see one full size truck!!!!
> 
> If you looking for a good fight you found one retard...
> ...


Wow you sure know how to represent your CMBI. I never once called you a dick, air head, and basically told you to suck my dick. But if that's the way you have to talk to people anger management might be the right route for ya, Not model building. Yes Mini Truck were toyotas, nissans, mazdas, s-10's, rangers, dakotas back in the 80's and 90's. 
Now it's not like that. But i'll settle it at that. Since your the type of person to call people names and shit. This is a forum not high school. Grow up homie. Build something.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedlowburban_@Mar 6 2008, 08:41 PM~10109106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mannn whered u get that c-10 ... ive been lookin for one


----------



## droppedlowburban (Mar 2, 2008)

rpphobby.com got them it comes in 4x4 i just used the body junked all the other stuff lol











my other chevy model im building


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 6 2008, 08:41 PM~10107871
> *oh yeah i forgot one
> D-50, shaved, unibodied, body dropped, molded in fender flares, wing & hood scoop, suicide doors & hood
> 
> ...


man I like all the trucks in this topic but I got to say this one is BAD ASS !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppedlowburban_@Mar 7 2008, 01:05 AM~10110913
> *rpphobby.com got them it comes in 4x4  i just used the body junked all the other stuff lol
> 
> 
> ...




WTF lol. This dudes got a pool table in his kitchen. Lmao! Do you eat on it too? JK just bustin balls man.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedlowburban_@Mar 6 2008, 10:41 PM~10109106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these arnt mini trucks homie


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 7 2008, 12:04 AM~10110353
> *Wow you sure know how to represent your CMBI. I never once called you a dick, air head, and basically told you to suck my dick.  But if that's the way you have to talk to people anger management might be the right route for ya, Not model building.  Yes Mini Truck were toyotas, nissans, mazdas, s-10's, rangers, dakotas back in the 80's and 90's.
> Now it's not like that. But i'll settle it at that. Since your the type of person to call people names and shit. This is a forum not high school. Grow up homie. Build something.
> *


I tried anger management and it doesn't work!!! Sorry if I come across as a slight bit of an ass but dude... You tried maken something far bigger then what it really was.... You wanna talk about growing up I think you should do some of your own and respect others opinions with out getting all pissy over there veiws.... We will leave it at I still think mini truckin is for mini trucks and you can go on to think what ever you want to think!!!! As for the representing C.M.B.I. and the name calling.... Well it's simple!!! LIFE SUCKS GET A HELMET.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 7 2008, 08:39 AM~10111478
> *I tried anger management and it doesn't work!!! Sorry if I come across as a slight bit of an ass but dude... You tried maken something far bigger then what it really was.... You wanna talk about growing up I think you should do some of your own and respect others opinions with out getting all pissy over there veiws.... We will leave it at I still think mini truckin is for  mini trucks and you can go on to think what ever you want to think!!!! As for the representing C.M.B.I. and the name calling.... Well it's simple!!! LIFE SUCKS GET A HELMET.....
> *



Now how the hell did hearse driver get put into the middle of this ! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 8 2008, 06:14 AM~10115181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new to my arsonal


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppedlowburban_@Mar 7 2008, 04:05 AM~10110913
> *rpphobby.com got them it comes in 4x4  i just used the body junked all the other stuff lol
> 
> 
> ...


WERE U GET THE LONG C 10


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

its a resin


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 7 2008, 06:26 PM~10115649
> *its a resin
> *


He didn't ask what it was!!! He asked where he got it....  

http://www.resinrealm.net/GALLERIES/RRGallery/index.html


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

oops, my bad, read that wrong, my apolagies(spelling)


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

tnx for the link^^^^^^^


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 7 2008, 10:01 PM~10116452
> *He didn't ask what it was!!! He asked where he got it....
> 
> http://www.resinrealm.net/GALLERIES/RRGallery/index.html
> *


 someone pissed in projects cheerios,hes trippin on everyone! j/k homie, just bustin your balls! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks for the props old lo & slow....the trucks a w.i.p. along with 15 others. I still have to build the interior including the floor since the interior tub is gone.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dro[email protected]_@Mar 7 2008, 09:09 PM~10116890
> *someone pissed in projects cheerios,hes trippin on everyone!  j/k homie, just bustin your balls! :biggrin:
> *


I can handle constructive criticism!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 know of a website or any1 on here that sells these kits


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

SCALE LOWS SHOULD HAVE SOME IN STOCK SOMEWHERE


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

jus like my real truck... made caddy lights and buckets and lic plate box... still doin work
my real truck


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks damn good!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn bro that dime looks sick...and your real one looks bad ass too.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 10 2008, 09:51 AM~10132555
> *damn bro that dime looks sick...and your real one looks bad ass too.
> *


x2 !!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats sum fukin sweet trucks broo.........


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hey cam, kentucky eh? i bought my truck outta KY from a guy that was in Vaperz C.C....dunno if you knew any of em--seems to be a big club up around there.
Btw, nice 1:1..and the scaled truck aint too bad either!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 10 2008, 07:32 PM~10137473
> *hey cam, kentucky eh?  i bought my truck outta KY from a guy that was in Vaperz C.C....dunno if you knew any of em--seems to be a big club up around there.
> Btw, nice 1:1..and the scaled truck aint too bad either!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks....yea i have heard of them...they tryed to get me to join but i didnt cause im not sure who im wanting to go with.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 11 2008, 07:22 PM~10146028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just order 4 of those kits... i cant wait to get them


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

where can i order 1 of those kits ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

that square body chevy is discontinued now is there any other company that make that or anything


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice trucks bro 
only one question though how did you do the fade on the dodge


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

here is a pic of my hilux, shaved door handles and wiper cowl just got some paint laid on it the other night. looks blue but its more of a purple its the blue to UV alcad


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Mar 12 2008, 11:09 PM~10153285
> *here is a pic of my hilux, shaved door handles and wiper cowl just got some paint laid on it the other night. looks blue but its more of a purple its the blue to UV alcad
> 
> 
> ...


damm , nic epaint.

still tryin to find one of those kits any website or suggestions?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ugh which dodge?   :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> > :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :0 :0 TWIN'S HUH?


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

true dat


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

i just started on this one today...its a fun build so far :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

^ nice, i'm working on one of those also.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Mar 15 2008, 11:29 AM~10171990
> *i just started on this one today...its a fun build so far  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that the 4runner kit on a hilux chassis?

:dunno:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by diorwamp_@Mar 14 2008, 06:12 PM~10169381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fukin kool


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Mar 12 2008, 07:09 PM~10153285
> *here is a pic of my hilux, shaved door handles and wiper cowl just got some paint laid on it the other night. looks blue but its more of a purple its the blue to UV alcad
> 
> 
> ...


paint looks really kool


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 11 2008, 10:58 PM~10146421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much work dose it take to get thos rims on that chassie


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

they slide right on! :biggrin:


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 14 2008, 09:42 PM~10172057
> *is that the 4runner kit on a hilux chassis?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


yes it is ... i jus wanted to change it up a little bit


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i was gonna get that kit instead of the black hilux, but they just sold out of them.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i was gonna get that kit instead of the black hilux, but they just sold out of them.....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 12 2008, 09:10 PM~10155212
> *:0  :0 TWIN'S HUH?
> *


bad ass


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

HEY I NEED HELP FROM YOU MINI TRUCK BUILDERS WITH MY REAR MOVABLE SUSPENSION


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Are you gonna tell us what the problem is????


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 6 2008, 10:34 PM~10102755
> *You guys are crazy!!!! Mini truck means mini truck!! Just because your full sized chevy ford or dodge is slammed and 1/24 scale does not make it a mini truck....  :roflmao: But they do look great!!!!!!
> And just so I have a reason for posting aside from pokeing fun at some of you... Here is my Hilux everyone has seen 10,000 times over. :0
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:











*
ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF A BAGGED FRONT SUSPENSION, OR A COUPLE FOR REFERANCE PICS, WANNA DO SOEMTHING CUSTOM TO MY NEXT BUILD*


----------



## japanman (Mar 16, 2008)

Does this classify as a minitruck?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

sure, why not.... :biggrin:

you could also always redo the whole build now that your skillz are better, if you anted a different look


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japanman_@Mar 22 2008, 03:09 AM~10227903
> *Does this classify as a minitruck?
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit! That looks like my old Toyota! 4x4 fenders and shit... just a different color.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice rims!

:cheesy:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 22 2008, 03:16 AM~10227912
> *nice rims!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


16 inch Kaotic Reactors... got them for free!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ever get it bagged by chance?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 22 2008, 03:20 AM~10227925
> *ever get it bagged by chance?
> *


Nope... I was planning on hydros... but never did. Sold it, shouldn't have. Now I'm lookin for another mini to work on.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

u have any pics of front end supensions for minitrucks?...need to see some bag placement and such for a custom deal... :cheesy:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 22 2008, 03:23 AM~10227932
> *u have any pics of front end supensions for minitrucks?...need to see some bag placement and such for a custom deal... :cheesy:
> *


Naw... What kinda mini front suspension? Torsion? I got some pictures of the rear suspension of my homie's S10 Blazer?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

pretty much just mainly different ways to mount the bags...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 Bag with coil-over shock...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i've never seen one with a coil over spint, i've seen the mounted where it is in the pic, but the bottom mounted diresctly to the low arm....


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 22 2008, 03:33 AM~10227942
> *i've never seen one with a coil over spint, i've seen the mounted where it is in the pic, but the bottom mounted diresctly to the low arm....
> *


Yeah that's some hard core shit... but yeah... you just mount them between the bottom a-arm/control arm and the frame... there's not much else you can do.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i have an idea, let me see if i can find the pic...


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow that is a crazy set up never seen one like that before. Nice dime up there too looks really good!!! Also I have to say mini trucking is a lifestyle when I came into this thread I was just looking to see some dropped trucks not just dime and rangers and shit but everything. Its all good though love the truck scene!!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hi guys, 

great projects and minis you have in here *respect*

heres some more mini truck stuff from me....











all pictures here:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=399815

cheers

Frank


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Mar 23 2008, 12:03 PM~10232094
> *Wow that is a crazy set up never seen one like that before. Nice dime up there too looks really good!!! Also I have to say mini trucking is a lifestyle when I came into this thread I was just looking to see some dropped trucks not just dime and rangers and shit but everything. Its all good though love the truck scene!!!
> *


what dime?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE TRUCKS


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

The blue one with the caddy tails really really clean truck!!!!


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

bought me another hilux built this one in a day ...idk y but there pretty fun to build even though they dont have much detail


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i need to start working on my hiluxes..... :yes:


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Never thought of using my graffiti for a backdrop for models before, looks tight though man!!! I think you just inspired me for a new diorama


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Mar 24 2008, 06:31 AM~10240369
> *Never thought of using my graffiti for a backdrop for models before, looks tight though man!!! I think you just inspired me for a new diorama
> *


yea man i never really thought about it until i jus found some card board at school and started drawin and jus came to me that would look good behind one of my models


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

man i gata get me one .


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Haven't seen one before, but does anyone have a Mazda B2000, B2200, B2600 model?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 31 2008, 02:57 PM~10294906
> *Haven't seen one before, but does anyone have a Mazda B2000, B2200, B2600 model?
> *


seen one what?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 30 2008, 11:59 PM~10294918
> *seen one what?
> *


A Mazda B series model.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 31 2008, 12:01 AM~10294923
> *A Mazda B series model.
> *


even ill keep an eye out for one of them homie, :biggrin: 

i gotta hilux and a nissan waitin for me to go bonkers here... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 31 2008, 08:42 AM~10296399
> *even ill keep an eye out for one of them homie, :biggrin:
> 
> i gotta hilux and a nissan waitin for me to go bonkers here... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'd scoop a few up if anyone had some for sale.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 31 2008, 01:59 AM~10294918
> *seen one what?
> *


read the whole sentance and youll figure it out


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Apr 1 2008, 04:14 PM~10309809
> *I'd scoop a few up if anyone had some for sale.
> *


had some what?

i know a few folks that could prolly hit you well for hiluxes..

but for mazdas,you might have to find a way to make one custom..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i thought there was one in a 4x4 baywatch truck? :dunno: i know they do the nissan but didnt they also do a mazda?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2008, 05:23 PM~10310329
> *had some what?
> 
> i know a few folks that could prolly hit you well for hiluxes..
> ...


Yeah only really interested in a Mazda one... or maybe one of those old Toyotas like that blue one that looked like my old truck.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i want 1!!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

That truck is beat down now. Def doesn't look like that anymore.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i just want 2 kniow if they made a kit of that year....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I thought linberg had a nissan kit like those but ext cab. Not sure on the year though. And not the ugly dually one either.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i need to find one!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2008, 09:02 PM~10321577
> *That truck is beat down now. Def doesn't look like that anymore.
> *


They had fun with it!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Bump. :dunno:


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ill be starting a few soon!!! I got an s-10 in the on the backburner a blazer waiting to go, a ranger, 2 93 silverados one std cab that will be bedless and be a daily dragger, the other will be x-cab short box and will be a full blown show truck, gotta finish my focus and some other crap first though!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

linberg does make a 1/20 ex cab hardbody nissan it could b converted to stndard cab but u would have to extend the bed a little to make it acurate im not exactly sure how much but i saw a standard cab nissan the other day that had a excab bed and it looked like it was like 4-5 inches to short in front of the wheel wells heres one i got close to finishing lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

o and as far as i know there isnt any year mazda truck kit i would love to have one to and am thinking about trien to build one from scratch that and an 80s ranger lol


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nice truk.wher did you get the rims from ?


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ive never seen one either. That truck looks great bro you just need to do something about that license plate, make a styrene back for it to keep it straight and put it in the window unless you wanna french it but you got it all nice and painted!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

2 low the rims r from a dub city kit 26s in 1/24 scale but like 20s on a 1/20 and the plate was just stuck in for the pic to show it was there rick lol maby one day ill pull this one out and finish it honestly i dunno why i didnt as far as i remember it was damn near done but that was like 3 years ago lmao


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

I want that kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

theres one on ebay right now and i forgot it is a 4x4 truck lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 16 2008, 09:16 PM~10433015
> *theres one on ebay right now and i forgot it is a 4x4 truck lol
> *


where do u get all the liscense plates?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 16 2008, 09:16 PM~10433015
> *theres one on ebay right now and i forgot it is a 4x4 truck lol
> *



Hey, i'm watching that one.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 16 2008, 09:22 PM~10433072
> *Hey, i'm watching that one.
> *


Go For It  

i'm not too worried about it...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

It's getting higher than i want to pay for it.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 16 2008, 09:26 PM~10433115
> *It's getting higher than i want to pay for it.
> *


damn....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea its expensive i got mine for 12 bucx 3 years ago and i made the liscense plates awhile back u can google ur state plate and make it say whatever getting them the right size is the hard part i printed a few sizes untill i got the size i neaded


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

what i got in the works....


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Mar 6 2008, 03:26 AM~10100090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thou i havent touched it in over a year for some reason i like that truck


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+May 6 2008, 08:00 PM~10592373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 16 2008, 06:55 PM~10432828
> *linberg does make a 1/20 ex cab hardbody nissan it could b converted to stndard cab but u would have to extend the bed a little to make it acurate im not exactly sure how much but i saw a standard cab nissan the other day that had a excab bed and it looked like it was like 4-5 inches to short in front of the wheel wells heres one i got close to finishing lol
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A VERY CLEAN MINI BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie all i nead to do is finish the interior and it will b done but its been sittin for a few years now lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

all of yours are or have been in progress since before u was born homie...lol

j/k with cha!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lmao yea i kno ive only finished like 8 in the past 5 years


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

You need to change that man! You got some ill shit in the works and just an hour of assembly and you could prolly bang 3 or 4 out!


----------



## draggillac (Nov 18, 2007)

Here are a couple of my project minitrucks what do you think


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

You need the "IMG" link.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i know i have several that i could finish with minimal work just get bored with em i guess some of em is cause im not the best painter some are cause im lazy lol


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow those look great man! Really liking the black primered one. How did you do the flames?


----------



## draggillac (Nov 18, 2007)

I used a REALLY fine paint brush


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

what engine did ya use in the hilux? looks like a supra engine..but could be wrong.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice trucks dragillac i like the unibody yota and the black one could u post more pics of them


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 8 2008, 06:55 AM~10605989
> *yea i know i have several that i could finish with minimal work just get bored with em i guess some of em is cause im not the best painter some are cause im lazy lol
> *


send some up my way jake, ill paint some for ya, :biggrin:


----------



## draggillac (Nov 18, 2007)

yea its a supra motor here are more pics


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

is that the Doin It Big Nissan on 22's? I heard that truck is kinda trashed up now. Anyone know what happened with it??


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2008, 12:12 AM~11075115
> *is that the Doin It Big Nissan on 22's? I heard that truck is kinda trashed up now. Anyone know what happened with it??
> *



Yes it is the D.I.B Nissan. The truck now looks nothing like that photo, it sports a one off tube chassis and lays rockers on 24s now.

The dually Nissan model is the same exact model as the the Lindberg but includes dually fenders that aren't attached.


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

the only ranger here.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice Ranger, bro. The rims look good on there.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

that is a sick ranger you got there. Great work bro!


----------



## rcbodydropper (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 6 2008, 07:44 AM~10102816
> *I could say the same about the three or four trucks that you've built!!! We have seen more then 1,000,000 times aswell my friend.....  :cheesy: Come out with something new yourself!!!! You washed up old hack!!!! :roflmao:
> *


your truck isnt worth looking at. nothing special.same shit as other builds.


----------



## rcbodydropper (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 11 2008, 07:22 PM~10146028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i buy a kit like this?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rcbodydropper_@Nov 2 2008, 10:44 PM~12042680
> *your truck isnt worth looking at. nothing special.same shit as other builds.
> *


 :0 :0 :0

in case u ain hear i say :0 :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rcbodydropper_@Nov 2 2008, 11:48 PM~12042713
> *where can i buy a kit like this?
> *


i got it at my local hobby shop, but some dont carry them kits, so i'd say online


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rcbodydropper_@Nov 2 2008, 09:44 PM~12042680
> *your truck isnt worth looking at. nothing special.same shit as other builds.
> *


Are you serious??? Where the hell did this guy come from.... What exactly have you done besides that eye catcher of a muther 1:6 I have seen you post??


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Lots of sweet looking mini's in this thread.. 
and lots of hating to keep it interesting also.. lol


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

in the works


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 3 2008, 10:26 AM~12046412
> *in the works
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT!! :thumbsup: Like the stance!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

here some of my shit


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Those look great man... 

The under construction one can not wait to see more work on it.

I hit the hobby store myself on the weekend.. so be on the look out for
a few more minitrucks to come out soon..


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, i haven't seen that s-10 kit in a long time


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Check this Mini out.... :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 3 2008, 11:41 AM~12047071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey man !

this cow is real bodydropped!!

nice paintjob :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

nice models guys


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

MY WORK IN PROGRESS


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Nov 3 2008, 02:45 PM~12047108
> *hey man !
> 
> this cow is real bodydropped!!
> ...


Yea it needs some nice wheels... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Real nice Truck Bro...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 3 2008, 09:27 PM~12048041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X-2


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

if you extend the upper a arms, wouldnt the wheels always stay like \ /


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

YES.


----------



## Roesart (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Nov 4 2008, 12:13 PM~12056724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 4 2008, 02:01 PM~12057118
> *YES.
> *


then do u extended the lower arm for the camber?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no. if u want the camber look like a lolos sposed to have, u extend the uppers. the lowers stay where they are


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 6 2008, 09:41 PM~10107871
> *oh yeah i forgot one
> D-50, shaved, unibodied, body dropped, molded in fender flares, wing & hood scoop, suicide doors & hood
> 
> ...


damn homie thas badass!! looks like a d50 tryin 2 b a ferrari lol


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 7 2008, 02:04 AM~10110353
> *Wow you sure know how to represent your CMBI. I never once called you a dick, air head, and basically told you to suck my dick.  But if that's the way you have to talk to people anger management might be the right route for ya, Not model building.  Yes Mini Truck were toyotas, nissans, mazdas, s-10's, rangers, dakotas back in the 80's and 90's.
> Now it's not like that. But i'll settle it at that. Since your the type of person to call people names and shit. This is a forum not high school. Grow up homie. Build something.
> *


come on guys theyre jus models....models!! who tha hell cares wut a mini truck is? i seen a couple cars n this thread but i aint bitchin...i could give a shit. i mean i could c if u started tha thread n only wanted a specific type of model here but thas not tha case. if u look n mini truckin mag youll see full size trucks n occasionally sum cars 2 so lets quit wit tha beefin n build homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Mar 9 2008, 06:32 PM~10127774
> *jus like my real truck... made caddy lights and buckets and lic plate box... still doin work
> my real truck
> 
> ...


thas bad ass homie! i see ur from da ville 2 :werd:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

502 Baby


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

got a ranger to here that im building for the minitruckin mag build off.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i think im supposed to get that same model today from a friend. He has a 1:1 ranger thats sitting on frame. Might have to do a rendering of his for em.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ranger kits dont seem to be to popular, or common, idk why, they are sexy as hell bagged, and even hotter dropped!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres my newbie...freshly painted flaming orange


















more pics in under Dynasty. Its almost done...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dose anyone have pics of a GMC sonoma im kinda working on one right now but i need some referance pics as well as some ideas


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

heres my other ranger









and my sonoma w.i.p.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Only one i've done as far a mini trucks...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 3 2008, 10:26 AM~12046412
> *in the works
> 
> 
> ...


look sick


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

here one i built a few years back that i dusted off for some pics


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

those look sweet


----------



## wes454 (Mar 31, 2014)

is there any where to by models like these


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

the S-10 I did a couple years ago


----------

